# thompson wood burning gnome stove



## sicnarf08 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello,
We are buying a house that has a Thompson wood burning stove with gnomes on the feet. It is missing the top. Does anyone know where I might find a replacement or where to start looking? i have included a picture if that might help.


----------



## webbie (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like it's a simple plate - maybe just a steel pan. See:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/thelin-thompson-wood-burning-gnome-stove.125105/

Start a conversation with A1 stoves - who you see posted in that thread. They may either know about the part - or just as well, have access to some ideas to replace it with a cast-iron cook plate, etc.


----------



## webbie (Apr 12, 2014)

Another idea is to use a painted "end cap" made of stainless steel which fits.

You can get these custom-made if a stock unit does not fit.
See enclosed for an example:


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 14, 2014)

Is that cap cast iron, or steel? If it is steel, you could take it to a welding shop and they could weld a circular plate on top. Get the welders to sand it down real smooth and paint it with high temp black muffler paint, it would not look bad.

That is a good looking little wood stove I hope you can get it fixed up.


----------

